# Lightstream (lts)



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

LTS just dropped the dividend by 50%.
What's next ? Will this now increase the SP ?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I figured they were going to cut this for about two years but never did. They even changed the company name (from PBN - Petrobakken, someone can resurrect that thread if they want), I think to avoid years of net losses and talk of dividend cuts. No surprise it has eventually fallen. Probably, the recent drop in Western Canadian crude oil prices due to lack of transport capacity was the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AMABILE said:


> LTS just dropped the dividend by 50%.
> What's next ? Will this now increase the SP ?


Looks like this is the reason why EGL.UN drop today 4.5%


----------

